# Have You Checked Out The RIDGID NXT Yet?



## admin (Jan 4, 2010)

> A good wet/dry vac is really worth its weight in gold. While I won’t go so far as to say there’s nothing worse than a lackluster vacuum, if you’re trying to use one around your shop that just isn’t up to the task, then you’re fighting an uphill battle. A lot of contractors end up with shoddy vacs trying to save a little money on what they see as non-essential equipment. More often than not, this comes back to bite them. While you don’t have to pay a fortune for a good vacuum, you’re really going to hurt yourself if all you look at is the price tag. *A RIDGID NXT Wet/Dry Vacuum Should Be your Shop’s Next Addition*


Have you tried out the RIDGID NXT wet/dry vac yet?


----------



## OtherbrotherMoore (May 25, 2017)

ya know cricket I almost asked you for a date.....


----------



## admin (Jan 4, 2010)

OtherbrotherMoore said:


> ya know cricket I almost asked you for a date.....


LOLOLOL :thumbsup:


----------

